# Melafake



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been doing some research on melafix and looked up the ingrediants this is what came up.

1% cajeput oil (melaleuca)
1% emulsifier (Crovol PK-70 nonionic emulsifier)
0.2% defoamer (FG-10 by Dow Corning)
97.8% deionized water"

Basically cajeput oil is a type of melaeuca not the same as tea tree oil but similiar. The emulsifier is what binds the water and melaeuca I don't have access to that chemical but came up with this below. I looked up the fg 10 defoamer but it basically does what it says didn't feel it necessary to find something for this.

I came up with a blend haven't tried it but its still cheap and would be made up of things that can be found at walmart.

1% melaleuca
1% lecithin emulsifier
98% water

how would this work I came up with lecithin because it is a common emulsifier in food. I've tried the hot water and melaleuca and shaking it up but it doesn't seem like its evenly mixed in the water

any input some thoughts?


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

well I just created this I had the tea tree oil and bought capsules of lecithin the hardest part was breaking open the gel capsules and trying to measure it I didn't put the same amount of this as the mixture in the real melafix. Not the same ingrediant and after adding it the tea tree oil seemed to be spreading in the bottle and made the water cloudy

When I tried this mixture in my tank it looked the same as melafix when pouring in a tank there were no oil slicks or bubbles.


----------



## Joephish (Oct 28, 2005)

I've found the pond concentration in a bigger bottle at pet smart and considered it a reasonable price over the one for indoor aquariums. All you have to do is adjust the dosing based on the package instructions.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I too bought the pond stuff way more bang for your buck and its the exact same thing just more concentrated. It was actually pointed out and recommended by an employee at a fish store. Obviously he didn't own the place


----------

